# Sheffield, Nottingham and Loughborough Universities - sites?



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I've started the university rounds with my daughter and we have open days coming up soon at York/Sheffield, which we will do in one trip, and Nottingham/Loughborough which we will also combine.

I know of a site beside York University, but does anyone know of any near Sheffield, Nottingham and Loughborough Universities? They would need to be within easy access as I won't be able to take the van to the unis. Also I don't want a whingey teenager complaining or stressing over it all - if it comes to it we'll do travel inns or the likes, but thought I'd find out if there's anything suitable.

Viv


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Notts*

Hi

I am staying in Notts at the weekend at the National Watersports Centre at Nottingham - I will let you know what it is like. I have no idea about distance from Notts uni etc.

Russell


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm in Nottingham and all the sites I know of are on the outskirts or in nearby villages. This would mean a bus ride into town - and probably another one to the university (I presume you are headed to the main campus?) unless you like walking!

The watersports centre that Russell mentioned is one of those on the outskirts.

If you are going to Nottingham Trent (as opposed to Nottingham Uni) then most of that is in the city centre - but some is out of town!

If it is the main uni and you decide on hotels then this

http://www.tobycarvery.co.uk/wollatonparknottingham/carvery/

is probably handiest for the university (walkable) and can be cheap if booked early enough.

Regards

Brian


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi - I live in Sheffield not far from the University and Halls of Residences. I cant think of anywhere nearby where you could park your MH unless in one of the Halls of Residence car parks. The nearest campsite I think is Castleton Caravan Club site just over the border in the Peak District with hourly buses into Sheffield.

Hope this helps

Chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Caravan club site at Clumber park, Worksop. . Drive to Meadowhall shopping centre (mall) Sheffield, and park in the coach park. Catch a tram into the city from there.
Only 20 odd miles from CC site to Nottingham. Afraid I can`t help with parking instructions for Nottingham.

Dave p


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for your help. I did have the feeling from searching on the internet that there wasn't going to be anywhere nearby. 

I know I could park at Meadowhall or at the rink in Sheffield but that's on the other side. If I was on my own I could handle that or a bus ride in from outside, but I don't think my blood pressure would cope. :lol: 

It is Nottingham Uni we're going to and I can't find anything nearby so I think we'll do hotels for Nottingham/Loughborough. 

It looks like we'll be ok for York/Sheffield as my son's at York. He's moving into new accomodation for next year the day before we go up and one of his housemates will be away so we can stay there. They won't have had time to mess it up so it should be safe. 8O :lol: We'll drive to Sheffield early morning.

Thanks once again for the help. 

Viv


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope you have a passport to enter The Republic of South Yorkshire. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I hope you have a passport to enter The Republic of South Yorkshire. :lol:
> 
> Dave p


 :lol: :lol:

Sarah's an ice skater - she has competed at both Sheffield and Nottingham many times so has dual nationality. :wink: :lol:

Viv


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

hi ref Loughborough, theres a site on the outskirts, in a place called Cotes mill, less than 2 mile from uni,


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Our daughter went to Notts Trent and we never found a campsite close. The water sports that Russell is going to is all grass and a bit soft, we went mostly to Thorntons Holt which is a mixture of grass and hard standing. I believe Red Hill Marina will also take motorhomes, and its a short walk from there to the new railway station at East Midlands Parkway. From the railway station in Notts its tram ride to Trent uni.

Sounds as if you have it easy, we went to Southampton, Cardiff, Blackpool and Nottingham uni's. 

Ian


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

bmb1uk said:


> hi ref Loughborough, theres a site on the outskirts, in a place called Cotes mill, less than 2 mile from uni,


Thanks, I've given in and booked a Travelodge - that should sort her out, especially if they end up giving us a double instead of a twin. :lol:

Olley, not that lightly; we did Sussex on Saturday and we have Loughborough, Nottingham and Southampton one after the other. :roll: And of course there's still time to add more to the list.......

Viv


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

also at loughborough between there and quorn at the bull in the hollow little site about a mile from the uni st down the by pass at 
N 52.75617 W 1.19077


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

litcher said:


> Olley, not that lightly; we did Sussex on Saturday and we have Loughborough, Nottingham and Southampton one after the other. :roll: And of course there's still time to add more to the list.......
> 
> Viv


I forgot we also did Lisbon uni in Portugal, beat that :lol:

Ian


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

olley said:


> litcher said:
> 
> 
> > Olley, not that lightly; we did Sussex on Saturday and we have Loughborough, Nottingham and Southampton one after the other. :roll: And of course there's still time to add more to the list.......
> ...


I'm not even going to show her this post in case she gets ideas! :lol:

Viv


----------

